

What is the trendiest gTLD? - niche
https://www.icann.org/resources/pages/about-e5-2012-02-25-en

======
niche
Howdy partnahs,

Who knows the trendiest top level domain at the moment? (besides .com etc)

Would love an interactive infographic on this, for public consumption and
general knowledge.

Where would this data come from? GoDaddy etc? Is this publicly available?

I will sponsor this effort for $10-$20 based on quality. Happy to split the
$20 between any helpful comments on this if that is how it works out...

nb

